# Cylinder dimensions?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I am going to pick up a cylinder after work today for a thrasher prop.
He will be standing behind pvc "bars" in a cage type environment.
His hands will be attached to the bars and his feet will be planted to a board on the ground. 
I want a dual action cylinder in his back that will violently shake his torso forward and backward fery fast. Think of that guy in jacobs ladder.


My question is, what diameter cylinder and how long of a stroke do i want?

I think that because of the speed involved I am going to want it to be a sort of short stroke? But how short? 2.5 inches? 3 inches?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

OH MAN! I decided to go over there at lunch since the place is across the street from my work.(and I am impatient) And I talked to him about what I want to do and OH MAN!

The cylinder I got is SO FAST it's going to be insane!
I'm not kidding when he tested it for me i literally got scared, and I knew what it was going to do already!

This is going to make people pee in their pants! muwhahahah!!!!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

nice. what store did ya go to?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I went to a place called Norton Sales. I's a surplus place. They have some pretty neat stuff in there! Old rocket parts and jet engine stuff. All kinds of things.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

Drool, the pics of their inventory are amazing...I would be lost for hours in a place like that. Heaven.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG


----------

